# Where is The Best State for Advertising or Wedding Photography?



## YYz (Dec 11, 2009)

Hi Guys,

Actually i'm new here, and this is my first post, and i'm not even an american (sorry for my lame english..), but i'm really interested to work in US as a photographer! i'm a chinese born indonesia (i know most of you won't even know where indonesia is..haha ^.^ ) anyway, i'd like to know which state do you think has the best opportunity to work as an advertising or wedding photographer in US? and if u know some good advertising photography please to name it here.. i don't know how people work as a photographer in america.. do they work alone or together? what is the item that they are usually give for the wedding client? and how to get work to as a photographer in US?

PS: if u guys know Bali, it's one of province in Indonesia, and it's really beautiful!! Indonesia has thousand cultures, customs, and traditional arts,  and it's very cheap to traveling in Indonesia!


----------



## ShotwellPhotography (Dec 11, 2009)

I'd say your first thing to do is not assume that people here don't know where Indonesia is.


----------



## Nikkor (Dec 11, 2009)

One of the best places is the South! Down in the south people get married younger and tend to have more over the top weddings!


----------



## Nikkor (Dec 11, 2009)

ShotwellPhotography said:


> I'd say your first thing to do is not assume that people here don't know where Indonesia is.


 
I agree. Most people know where Indonesia is. And honestly, I'm not sure why you'd wonder how Americans shoot weddings. It's not like it's a culture-biased career or hobby. Our businesses are similar, if not exactly like business in Indonesia and just about every other corner of the globe. I work alone. Some of my friends work with their husbands, or a sibling, or a friend that they started their business with. It's not because we're Americans, its because we have different styles and preferences.


----------



## Big Mike (Dec 11, 2009)

The most opportunities are probably where the most people are.  L.A. (southern California), New York etc.  Of course, those places also have the most competition.


----------

